# 1967 GTO Jack Color



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi All, 
What is the correct color for jack and base on a 1967 GTO? When I purchased the car, it did not have a jack. I bought a used, original at the GTO National show in Lawrenceburg, IN this summer. The jack and base are black.
I'm second owner of a 1966 Tempest that I've had since 1982. The jack and base for it are a light blue color. Anyone know the correct color for 1967 GTO?
Thanks.
- TempestTamer


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Depends what plant the car was manufactured at. Fremont cars had a black base with a dark blue mechanism.
Everywhere else the base and mechanism were painted 'Ford Blue'. 
Picture shows a Fremont jack.


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

O52,
Thanks for your reply and the photo! My car came out of Baltimore plant so I'll assume both the base and jack mechanism should be the dark blue color. I have plenty of the Ford Blue on hand. My other two cars '71 & '72 Mustangs. 
I see in the lug tool in your photo is a lighter blue. That's the same color as base, mechanism and lug tool on my '66 Tempest. Should this tool also be the dark blue color?
-Tempest Tamer


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Oops, My mistake. The color should be light blue. The Fremont jack mechanism was painted Ford Blue and the lug wrench light blue as you saw in the photo. Gotta get some stronger coffee in the morning.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Both of my 67 GTO's built by the Fremont plant had black base, black jack mechanism, and black jack handle. I know that a lot of the cars don't match mine, but it is what it is. I'm original owner of my blue car and was the second owner of the red GTO I picked up in 1983 and everything was black. I've restored several jacks to sell and just paint them blue because that's what just about everyone expects.


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok guys, thanks for your comments. I just dropped off the jack and base today at local shop to have soda blasted and readied for paint. Will paint it up to match the light blue similar to Tempest.
Since you both have 67s, can you tell me how the plastic windshield washer jar mounts in the engine compartment. My car doesn't currently have the jar and I'm not exactly sure how it mounts. I see the jars and caps for sale online but no mounting brackets.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

FWIW;
There were 3 known suppliers of bumper jacks and the array of colors varies a bit.
Fremont GTO's seemed to be the only documented with a black rectangular base this was both '66 & '67 with both a black and/or blue lug wrench. (Pic1&2)
















I have seen both Light Blue and Dark Blue used one others out side of CA but never took note on origin of build factory.
I can only offer that either configuration is/was acceptable for judging if that is ones goal.
Also of note is the long rubber sleeve used in '67 and some early built models with a carry over use of square post bases.
This detail is another that I didn't track build dates on. So in a nut shell Dark or Light Blue, Square or Rectangular,Your good either way 
























Another WW jug shot...


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

GTOJunior,
Thanks for sharing those photos. Yes,_ I'd like to be as close to original as possible. Would like to show it when it's finished. With the photos, you've convinced me that the base and lug wrench should be black. (I need to buy a lug wrench. The one's I've seen online are black). The jack mechanism I'll paint the dark (Ford) blue. I bought a replacement rubber pad at the National show swap meet. I also need to purchase the wing nut. Should look good when all this gets freshened up.  
Also, thanks for photo of WW jug. How, exactly, is that mounted to the inner fender wall? My '66 Tempest has a mounting bracket for the smaller jug that's mounted on the opposite side of engine bay. If there's a mounting bracket for the '67 GTO jar, I've not been able to find one in any parts catalogs.
Thanks again for your help.
TempestTamer_


----------



## Raptor (Aug 30, 2019)

Here’s mine out of my 67 gto Framingham built 11-c 1966


----------



## Raptor (Aug 30, 2019)

Jack


----------



## Raptor (Aug 30, 2019)

Washer jug . Lower screw into the fender well has a clip for the positive cable on my 1967 HO car .if not a HO you won’t have the clip . Both top and lower screws ,screw right into the fenderwell


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Raptor. Now.... I see now how the WW jugs are mounted. Thanks for sharing your photos.
Interesting to me to see the various sizes and colors of bases and lug tools.


----------

